
Ask HN: Which metadata WhatsApp has from users and groups? - neves
WhatsApp just banned 100,000 Brazilian accounts: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bloomberg.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2018-10-19&#x2F;whatsapp-bans-more-than-100-000-accounts-in-brazil-election<p>This is a late response from WhatsApp. They are the main responsible for the easy spread of fake news in the current presidential elections: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;10&#x2F;19&#x2F;technology&#x2F;whatsapp-brazil-presidential-election.html<p>Due to them, a extreme right candidate will be elected and Brazilian young democracy is in danger: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.economist.com&#x2F;leaders&#x2F;2018&#x2F;09&#x2F;20&#x2F;jair-bolsonaro-latin-americas-latest-menace<p>I&#x27;d like to know what they know that allow them to ban these accounts.
======
neves
BTW: just found a news about it:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/01/22/whats...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/01/22/whatsapp-
facebook-backdoor-government-data-request/#45e807521030)

